# I'm in trouble...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ella's Lead is having a 20% sale and I *so* want one of the Vegan collars for Harleigh. 

I've already got it all planned out (all pictures of the collar stuff are Ella's Lead and NOT mine!) -

the Sunshine Yellow on this color chart:









with rhinestones in this color:









And possibly one of either Pyramid or Diamond to begin/end the rhinestone order:

















If only I had already received the money back from my scholarship, I totally would. Ugh, guess I'll just have to wait until the next sale. However, in case anyone is looking for AWESOME leather collars (& leads!) you should totally look at Ella's Lead.

Both the collar and lead pictured below are from them!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I saw that about their sale....Im SOOOOO itching to go and order!!!! UGH!!! :lol:

But man...that will be a NICE set!!:biggrin:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I saw that about their sale....Im SOOOOO itching to go and order!!!! UGH!!! :lol:
> 
> But man...that will be a NICE set!!:biggrin:


You totally should... 'cause then I could "live" through you, LOL. I just bought a Collar Mania collar (+ paid for pet insurance, agility and app for college), so if I wouldn't have just bought that I probably could afford to buy one. Oh well.  She'll get it eventually!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> You totally should... 'cause then I could "live" through you, LOL. I just bought a Collar Mania collar (+ paid for pet insurance, agility and app for college), so if I wouldn't have just bought that I probably could afford to buy one. Oh well.  She'll get it eventually!



AHHAHA....I get a collar for Rhett for my bday....but I cant find the PERFECT one!LOL Oh ya...and CM's ready to wear collars are an additional 10% off...thank gawdz they dont have any that I love for the boys!LOL


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, I just saw that! None that I really LOVE either, there are some that I wouldn't mind having though :tongue: Her new CM is a squirrel one and I am so excited for it to get here... it is SO Harleigh. The next one from CM is either going to be the "Blah, Blah Blah" or tennis ball fabric.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Yeah, I just saw that! None that I really LOVE either, there are some that I wouldn't mind having though :tongue: Her new CM is a squirrel one and I am so excited for it to get here... it is SO Harleigh. The next one from CM is either going to be the "Blah, Blah Blah" or tennis ball fabric.


I LOVE the tennis ball one!:biggrin: AND Im really digging the "camera click click" one!:happy: 


BUUUT....I have an email into EL asking about something...if it comes back with how I want it to, Rhett WILL be getting his very own EL collar!:biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so liking that collar. that really looks sharp! and that orange lead nice! Just a precious precious collar so nice!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I adore EL. I'm having a real hard time with wanting an orange mtn rope marri's lead..... I think the mountain rope is hands down my favorite. I have a couple eco leads too. And a couple collars..... Having such a hard time resisting the sale even though I so have no $$.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Wow, I am in love with that collar you have right now! Times like this I wish Louis didn't have a giant lion's mane so I could get him cool collars like that :frown:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Okay, this thread has successfully gotten me looking at dog leashes, collars, tags, and anything else for my dog that I can spend money on. This is on top of all the stuff I've bought him in the past month: a new fancy travel crate, a million toys, a bunch of cute bowls (he doesn't even need bowls...he eats raw!) And I too, have no more $$!

nikki, where did you get that "wild at heart" tag? It's adorable...I think I saw tags like that somewhere, but I can't remember now and it's bugging me :roll:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> nikki, where did you get that "wild at heart" tag? It's adorable...I think I saw tags like that somewhere, but I can't remember now and it's bugging me :roll:


I got that tag from  Fetching Tags - absolutely LOVE it :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I got that tag from  Fetching Tags - absolutely LOVE it :biggrin:


I LOOOOVE Fetching Tags!!!:happy:

I LOVE Leo's that he won!!:biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ah right! I remembered voting for Leo, but I couldn't find the thread today when I was at work. That's probably where I remembered it from. Yay that he won! :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Ah right! I remembered voting for Leo, but I couldn't find the thread today when I was at work. That's probably where I remembered it from. Yay that he won! :biggrin:


Yep! and the tag is Awesome!:biggrin: :thumb:

I have a thread here somewhere, titled "My new opening line" with the picture of what I got him!:biggrin: It ROCKS!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I loooove Fetching Tags too!!!

Oops, I just did a bad bad thing. There may be a Gertrude's Son collar heading my way soon... for those who don't know what that is, check the vintage section on EL... Should probably not have done that, but its 20% off so its okay right?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, I love the Gertrude's Son collar! It is so amazing... and yes, it is completely okay. :tongue:

Oh and for all who don't know... Fetching Tags is having another trick contest  Everyone should go enter on facebook... and should like my picture while your at it, LOL.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have been obsessing over that collar for months, lol.

Oh nice! I should do that!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Oh, I love the Gertrude's Son collar! It is so amazing... and yes, it is completely okay. :tongue:
> 
> Oh and for all who don't know... Fetching Tags is having another trick contest  Everyone should go enter on facebook... and should like my picture while your at it, LOL.


Can't access facebook at work, but I will check it out when I go home!


----------

